# green mucus discharge????



## sherrie123

just went to the toilet there and when i wiped there was like a green mucus discharge on the tissue, not alot of it just looks like i had blew my nose on a tissue (sorry TMI :blush:) anyone know what it is or what could be causing it??


----------



## Dee91

I had the same problem, Infact i could have wrote this post myself.

I would make the appointment and see your doctor because nobody, even a professional, can diagnose over the phone. It is always advised that when there is a change in colour to get it checked out as it can be numerous things from losing bits of plug, thrush, bacterial vaginosis etc.

I am so relieved I went to the appointment, doctor took a quick swab which literally took seconds as she collects the discharge without having to enter the vagina, sorry if TMI.

I am awaiting my results, expecting them on Tuesday but just feel so much better with the fact that I got it checked out. Doctor said that if its yellow/green it can still be thrush, just very aggrevated.

Infection will be accompanied by a foul smell or itch. I had neither but still wanted to get it checked . What are ur other symptoms??

Hope this helped a little x


----------



## carlandjane

most likely to be some of your mucous plug, i lose the snot like greeny stuff 24 hours after me and oh ever DTD lol have done for months and confirmed it with the midwife. any concerns atall though always consult a professional as its always better to be safe than sorry as different peoples bodily fluids can work in very different ways!!! All the best.


----------



## sherrie123

i will ring my doctor in the morning and see if they can give me an appointment, i hate my doctors becuase they make you wait weeks for an appointment unless you go on a monday or wednesday for open surgery first thing in the morning. ive had no other symptoms at all :shrug:


----------



## Dee91

I had to wait five days on my appointment but it was the best that they could do.

They commended me for getting it checked out as the literature I received from the midwife said that discharge change is a pregnancy symptom that should NEVER be ignored.

You are fine if you have no other symptoms im guessing but better to be safe than sorry :)


----------



## sherrie123

yeah better to be safe than sorry. :flower:


----------



## jayne7

sherrie123 said:


> just went to the toilet there and when i wiped there was like a green mucus discharge on the tissue, not alot of it just looks like i had blew my nose on a tissue (sorry TMI :blush:) anyone know what it is or what could be causing it??

same just happened to me im 33 weeks xx


----------



## jayne7

im 33 weeks pregnent and just lost green discharge any ideas what it is please xx


----------



## Wishing_well

jayne7 said:


> im 33 weeks pregnent and just lost green discharge any ideas what it is please xx

Could be some of your mucus plug, or it could be an infection such as thrush.
Might be best to get it checked out


----------



## ange30

Same happened with me last night I'm thinking it's mucus plug x


----------

